# Arctic Liquid 120  - hohe Temperaturen bei Last und wo Pumpe anschließen?



## Fish3y3 (19. Dezember 2017)

*Arctic Liquid 120  - hohe Temperaturen bei Last und wo Pumpe anschließen?*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe als CPU-Kühler eine Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 gekauft und diese heute verbaut.

Meine aktuelle Zusammenstellung:  

- i5 4440
- ASRock B85M mATX
- Gtx 1050 TI
- Corsair 88R

Zusätzlich dazu habe ich noch ein Noctua S12B-1200 PWM für den Freezer zugelegt.

Im Original soll der Freezer mit den Stock-Lüftern in einer Push-Pull Konfiguration laufen. Ich hab mich jedoch für eine Push-Konfiguration entschieden, da ich weder übertakte noch die CPU öfters auslaste und wegen der Lautstärke.

Beim Einbauen ist mir jedoch aufgefallen, dass die Pumpe ein 3-PIN Anschluss hat, den man normalerweise an den Kabel von den Stock-Lüftern noch anschließen würde. Die Stock-Lüfter haben einen 4-PIN PWM und ein 3-PIN Eingang für die Pumpe.

Der Noctua Lüfter hat jedoch keinen zusätzlich 3-PIN Anschluss für die Pumpe sondern nur einen 4-PIN PWM den ich an CPU_FAN angeschlossen habe.

Den 3-PIN der Pumpe habe ich an PWM_FAN1 angeschlossen.


Der Freezer ist im Front-Panel verbaut, zieht also von dort frische Luft in den Radiator ein.


Nach einem Lasttest (Prime95) ist mir jedoch aufgefallen, dass der Prozessor nach 15 Min. eine Temperatur von 72*C erreicht. Länger habe ich ihn nicht laufen lassen.

Im Idle sind es zwischen 35 und 40*C.

Der Lüfter bleibt bei Idle bei 850 RPM und ist bei 72*C bei 1080 RPM gewesen.

Beim Spielen (BF1) ist mit 100% CPU Auslastung die Max-Temperatur 60*C gewesen, was ich noch in Ordnung finde.

Die Pumpe lief zwischen 5000 und 5300 RPM.



Was könnte der Grund für diese hohen Temperaturen im Last sein? Evtl. nur der einzelne Push-Lüfter am Radiator oder ist der Lüfter evtl. ungeeignet? 

Und die eigentliche Frage: War es richtig, die Pumpe an PWM_FAN1 anzuschließen? Kann es sein, dass es zusammen mit dem Lüfter angeschlossen werden muss, so wie es bei den Stocked Lüftern vorgesehen ist?


----------



## Tra6zon (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Arctic Liquid 120  - hohe Temperaturen bei Last und wo Pumpe anschließen?*

Die Pumpe solltest du immer mit 12V betreiben soweit ich weiß.
Heißt für dich: Im Bios dein PWM_FAN1 auf 100% oder 12V stellen, damit es genug saft bekommt.

Lies dir sicherheitshalber mal die Anleitung durch wieviel Volt die Pumpe braucht


----------



## DrDave (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Arctic Liquid 120  - hohe Temperaturen bei Last und wo Pumpe anschließen?*

Der S12B ist auch nicht gut als Radiatorlüfter geeignet, hatte davon selbst 2 auf meiner Freezer 240. Die Kühlleistung war schlechter als vorher, besonders bei niedrigen Drehzahlen. Der Lüfter ist ein reiner Gehäuselüfter, da die Blättergeometrie wenig Druck aufbauen können. Außerdem haben sich hierdurch bei mir unangenehme Geräusche durch Luftverwirbelungen entwickelt. Den Rest hast du ja schon beantwortet bekommen. Volle 12V an die Pumpe, das Y Kabel ist für die beiden stock Lüfter.


----------



## Fish3y3 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Arctic Liquid 120  - hohe Temperaturen bei Last und wo Pumpe anschließen?*



DrDave schrieb:


> Der S12B ist auch nicht gut als Radiatorlüfter geeignet, hatte davon selbst 2 auf meiner Freezer 240. Die Kühlleistung war schlechter als vorher, besonders bei niedrigen Drehzahlen. Der Lüfter ist ein reiner Gehäuselüfter, da die Blättergeometrie wenig Druck aufbauen können. Außerdem haben sich hierdurch bei mir unangenehme Geräusche durch Luftverwirbelungen entwickelt. Den Rest hast du ja schon beantwortet bekommen. Volle 12V an die Pumpe, das Y Kabel ist für die beiden stock Lüfter.



Dass der S12B ungeeignet ist, stimmt. Ist mir auch im Nachhinein aufgefallen, als ich mir doch noch einen P12 zugelegt habe.

Ich habe nun den P12 im Push-Modus eingebaut, merke aber, dass der Lüfter etwas lauter ist, jedoch nicht störend.


Die Pumpe macht allerdings ratternde Geräusche und zwar von Anfang an. Anfangs dachte ich, dass es Lagergeräusche der Gehäuselüfter sind, doch es kommt von der Pumpe bei ca. 5200 RPM (an 3-PIN angeschlossen)

Ich habe die Pumpe testweise mit einem Y-Kabel an CPU_FAN zusammen mit den Lüftern angeschlossen. Die Pumpe lief dann nicht mehr auf Höchstleistung und die ratternden Geräusche waren weg, aber die Prozessortemperatur war bei 60*C im Idle und bei 85*C mit Prime. Entweder hat mit dem Sensor was nicht gestimmt oder die Pumpe hat nicht genug gedreht?


----------



## DrDave (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Arctic Liquid 120  - hohe Temperaturen bei Last und wo Pumpe anschließen?*

Die Pumpe kann man schon leicht drosseln, die genaue Spannung weiß ich nicht mehr. Hatte sie aber erst im Windows per Software heruntergeregelt, um ein sicheres Anlaufen zu garantieren. Ein ständiges temperaturabhängiges Regeln würde ich aber nicht empfehlen.
Luft in der Pumpe kannst du ausschließen? Kühler richtig montiert?


----------



## Fish3y3 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Arctic Liquid 120  - hohe Temperaturen bei Last und wo Pumpe anschließen?*



DrDave schrieb:


> Die Pumpe kann man schon leicht drosseln, die genaue Spannung weiß ich nicht mehr. Hatte sie aber erst im Windows per Software heruntergeregelt, um ein sicheres Anlaufen zu garantieren. Ein ständiges temperaturabhängiges Regeln würde ich aber nicht empfehlen.
> Luft in der Pumpe kannst du ausschließen? Kühler richtig montiert?



Wie kann ich die Pumpe steuern? Im UEFI kann man nur CPU_FAN und CHA_FAN über die Drehzahlen regeln, aber PWR_FAN, also die Pumpe, lässt sich nicht regeln.

Mit SpeedFan klappt es auch nicht.

Luft in der Pumpe kann ich nicht ausschließen, aber da es zwei Wochen alt ist, gehe ich mal davon nicht aus. Oder wie kann ich danach prüfen?


----------



## DrDave (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Arctic Liquid 120  - hohe Temperaturen bei Last und wo Pumpe anschließen?*



Fish3y3 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die Pumpe steuern? Im UEFI kann man nur CPU_FAN und CHA_FAN über die Drehzahlen regeln, aber PWR_FAN, also die Pumpe, lässt sich nicht regeln.
> 
> Mit SpeedFan klappt es auch nicht.
> 
> Luft in der Pumpe kann ich nicht ausschließen, aber da es zwei Wochen alt ist, gehe ich mal davon nicht aus. Oder wie kann ich danach prüfen?



Der PWR Fan ist laut deinem Mainboard Handbuch nicht regelbar, nur die anderen beiden. Also entweder umstecken oder auf 12V lassen.
Der Radiator muss höher liegen als die Pumpe, damit sich mögliche Luft im Radiator sammeln kann. Auch das Case mal in alle Richtungen schwenken und an die Schläuche klopfen, wenn die Pumpe läuft. So 5400rpm Drehzahl liegt bei 12V an.


----------



## Fish3y3 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Arctic Liquid 120  - hohe Temperaturen bei Last und wo Pumpe anschließen?*

Die Radiatorposition erklärt vermutlich einiges. Ich habe diesen nämlich im Gehäusefront eingebaut. Daher liegt die Pumpe auch höher als der Radiator.

Ich habe in einigen Threads auch gelesen, dass die Pumpen-Position auch wichtig sei, ist da was dran? Bei mir guckt das "Arctic" Logo jedenfalls Richtung  "hinten". Schlauchein- und ausgang stehen also neben den Arbeitsspeicher-Riegeln.


Ahja und der Unterschied vom S12B zum P12 ist auch minimal bis merkbar. Bei BF1 habe ich nun 55-60*C statt 60*C (S12B) bei 780RPM (P12). S12B brauchte 1080RPM für die 60*C Marke.


----------



## DrDave (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Arctic Liquid 120  - hohe Temperaturen bei Last und wo Pumpe anschließen?*

Im Handbuch steht nichts zur Einbaulage. Macht für mich auch keinen Unterschied, da es für die Pumpe egal sein wird. Für andere ist es wichtiger, wenn z.B. ein kleiner Ausgleichsbehälter integriert ist (wie bei der Eisbaer von Alphacool).


----------



## Fish3y3 (30. Dezember 2017)

Hab mir das Leben nun einfach gemacht und ein Zalman Fan Mate 2 an die Pumpe angeschlossen. Läuft jetzt bei 3600 RPM flüsterleise. Nur noch die P12 hörbar

75*C mit einem P12er in Prime 15 Minuten

Anscheinend werde ich mit der neuen Lösung auch nicht ruhig schlafen können. Nachdem die Pumpe jetzt über die Steuerung läuft, dreht die Pumpe manchmal gar nicht mehr beim Hochfahren. Dann hab ich im Idle sofort 50*C.

Wenn ich an dem Regler etwas die Spannung erhöhe, läuft die Pumpe wieder an. Das Spielchen ist mir jetzt schon einige Male passiert.

Könnte es sein, dass die Anlaufspannung bei 3700RPM zu gering ist?

Den Zalman Fan Mate hab ich an PWR_FAN angeschlossen


----------



## Tra6zon (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Arctic Liquid 120  - hohe Temperaturen bei Last und wo Pumpe anschließen?*



Fish3y3 schrieb:


> Anscheinend werde ich mit der neuen Lösung auch nicht ruhig schlafen können. Nachdem die Pumpe jetzt über die Steuerung läuft, dreht die Pumpe manchmal gar nicht mehr beim Hochfahren. Dann hab ich im Idle sofort 50*C.
> 
> Wenn ich an dem Regler etwas die Spannung erhöhe, läuft die Pumpe wieder an. Das Spielchen ist mir jetzt schon einige Male passiert.
> 
> ...



Ich verfolge das jetzt schon die ganze Zeit und frag mich wieso du dir keinen guten Luftkühler besorgst. Fehlt das Geld?


----------



## Fish3y3 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Arctic Liquid 120  - hohe Temperaturen bei Last und wo Pumpe anschließen?*

Die Wasserkühlung hab ich aus optischen Gründen eingebaut. Ich hab mein Rechner optisch aufgerüstet, so dass es auf dem Tisch hübsch aussieht.

Für meine Zwecke (gelegentlich Zocken, kein OC, Mid-End-Hardware) reicht eine Luftkühlung aber darum ging es nicht. 

Obwohl ich die Wasserkühlung optisch interessant finde, wird es nach den Erfahrungen trotzdem nur beim ersten und letzten Mal bleiben.


----------



## soonsnookie (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Arctic Liquid 120  - hohe Temperaturen bei Last und wo Pumpe anschließen?*

was erwartest du von solch einem kleinen radiator für kühlwunder?! 

240 oder 360 push/pull sollten es für "besondere kühlleistung" dann schon sein. das ist einfach eine kleine aio die kompakt aussieht und der größe entsprechend kühlt


----------

